# OT > Offtopic >  Ökyjahti

## hmikko

Onkohan nyt tarpeeksi off-topic... jotain joukkoa tälläkin vehkeellä on tarkoitus liikutella. Mielestäni esitys kelpaisi jonkun tyyppisen rumuuden määritelmäksi. Hintaa on enemmän kuin Länsimetrolla mutta epäilen, että yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuuslaskelma ei ole tilaajaa huolettanut.

----------

